# Goodbye Old Hound



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Had to put my trapping and hunting partner down today. She was the best all around hunting dog I've ever had. She didn't even get a ride in the new hunting and trapping rig. Spent most of last night up with her having seizures. She's going to be a hard dog to replace.






































Griff


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

My condolences to you Griff and Mrs. Griff :sad:

She'll be awaiting you for the next adventure.


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

Hey Griff,

My JR is 14 and slowing down real fast. She's retired now but I know the day is getting closer when my buddy will be leaving me. hopefully i will have a few more years with Maddie. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## jaywkr (Apr 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

Sorry Griff for your loss.


----------



## Fur-minator (Nov 28, 2007)

Griff,

Sorry for your loss!

I went through it in July and it was way harder than I ever thought it would be.

Mark


----------



## BIG DAVE (Mar 3, 2003)

sorry griff!! its a hard thing to do...
a good dog is hard to replace!!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

I've walked in your shoes and hope this helps.

http://rainbowsbridge.com/Poem.htm


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. Every dog Man must deal with that day eventually and it is never easy. I've found it best to just remember all the good times with your dog and know in your heart that you have done the right thing for him or her. A fine dog has no need to suffer they have given you their best and deserve the same.


----------



## WHITE CLOUD (Mar 8, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your dog,I can honestly say I know how you feel.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

I am sorry for your loss. Have been through it and am trying to delay it with one of our dogs now. Making that decision is one of the last and biggest responsibilities you have to your dog. While you can't replace her there are dogs out there needing a good home.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Buried her last night at my mothers dog cemetary. Put my first hunting dog there almost 30 years ago. Mom said to keep Sara out of her spot as she ain't leaving the farm.:lol:

First time in 15 years I won't have a finished dog to open hunting season with. I had a brit when I got her as a pup which kept the pressure off her. My 10 month old pup is going to have a baptism of fire this fall when early goose season opens.

She got to go on one last hunt 2 weeks ago with the pup. One of the farm boys went with me and asked how the pup could cover 4 times the ground and only find 10% of the birds we got.:lol:

One last pic with the fall turkey she got last year.

Griff


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear this.

Putting a dog down is no fun at all. The only thing worse is seeing them suffer.

I had to do the same thing 2 winters ago with the wife's dog (siezures, neurological issues, etc..).

I've said it on here before, I think I'd rather take a stiff kick in the sack than put a good dog down.


Keep your head up.


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

Sorry for your loss Griff....


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

I have a dog, not a hunting dog, that's getting up there. It's going to be rough when the time comes. Sorry about your loss.


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

Griff,

Sorry for your loss. The good ones live on in our hearts and memories. It may not seem like it right now, but you are a lucky man.


----------



## bawplank (Dec 19, 2004)

sorry for your loss, we lost a healthy one on 4-1-10 It makes me sick to think of trying to replace a good dog. I know what you are going through, sorry again.


----------



## Bonz 54 (Apr 17, 2005)

Griff,

Sorry to hear about Sara. They do go so fast, doesn't seem fair. FRANK


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Always a tough thing to do,sorry about your loss


----------

